

Ask HN: Can somebody recommend the best forum for front end development? - hackercurious

Can somebody recommend the best forum for front end development?<p>I am in the processes of learning front end development HTML, CSS, and Java Script.<p>Can somebody recommend the best forum for front end development?<p>My hope was to find a forum in addition to Stackoverflow.
======
M8
If you are interested in general front-end development as your title suggests:

[http://www.qtcentre.org/forum.php](http://www.qtcentre.org/forum.php)

[https://forums.xamarin.com/categories/xamarin-
forms](https://forums.xamarin.com/categories/xamarin-forms)

[https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/vstudio/en-
US/home?...](https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/vstudio/en-
US/home?forum=wpf)

------
LocalPCGuy
Sitepoint has a pretty active forum, as does CSSTricks. There see a few
subreddits that can be decent at times, I think /r/frontend and /r/javascript
from memory.

The other thing to look into is local meetups that you can go to, while it
won't be a forum, you may find a community that can help you grow as you
learn.

------
BorisMelnik
you should definitely check out
[http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev](http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev) I've been
hanging out there a lot lately and there are some excellent discussions.

------
hackercurious
thanks everyone those are some good options.

